# Ausfahrbare Suchleiste



## Irok (6. Aug 2016)

Hi,

ich hätte mal eine Frage. Ich arbeite aktuell an einer neuen Suchfunktion für folgende Webseite: http://www.as-koenig.de/de/

Leider finde ich jedoch keine passende Lösung dafür. Aktuell befindet sich die Suchfunktion auf einer separaten Unterseite, die mit einem Klick auf die Lupe oben rechts erreichbar ist. Ich würde die Suchfunktion aber gerne direkt oben in der Navigation haben, ohne dass der User auf eine neue Unterseite weitergeleitet wird.

Mit einem Klick auf das Suchicon sollte eine Suchleiste ausfahren, die sogesehen dynamisch ist. Leider finde ich hier aber noch keine passende Lösung die möglichst einfach und schnell umsetzbar ist, da ich zudem auch nicht der beste Programmierer bin. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee und mag mir hier behilflich sein? Wäre echt super!

LG


----------



## Tobse (7. Aug 2016)

Hier führen 100.000 Wege nach Rom. Schau einfach mal, wie es hier oder hier (falls du ein Abo hast) gemacht ist.


----------



## Nuiton (7. Aug 2016)

Die Antwort lautet jQuery. Am besten suchst du nach etwas aehnlichem, wie z.B. hier.


----------



## Tobse (7. Aug 2016)

Nuiton hat gesagt.:


> Die Antwort lautet jQuery. Am besten suchst du nach etwas aehnlichem, wie z.B. hier.


Nicht zwingend. Was der TE erfragt lässt sich super mit CSS Transitions umsetzen, ggf. sind 1-2 Zeilen Vanilla-JS nötig.


----------



## Nuiton (8. Aug 2016)

Poste mal ein Link dann waere es sicherlich hilfreich


----------



## sourcecorn (21. Jan 2017)

Also nicht mal nach einer Minute suchen habe ich glaube ich direkt schon eine Lösung für dich gefunden. 
http://www.w3schools.com/howto/howto_css_animated_search.asp
w3schools ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Seiten, vor allem für Anfänger da der Source immer sehr gut erklärt wird und mit genug Beispielen verdeutlicht wird. 

MfG


----------



## thecain (21. Jan 2017)

sourcecorn hat gesagt.:


> w3schools ist meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Seiten, vor allem für Anfänger da der Source immer sehr gut erklärt wird und mit genug Beispielen verdeutlicht wird.
> 
> MfG



http://www.w3fools.com/

Spannend v.a. der Teil "From"


----------

